# A look at how I like to setup my warré hives



## Chuck Jachens

nice video, you must have put a lot of effort in it


----------



## BeekeepingIsGood

Thanks Chuck, I had some fun doing it.


----------



## MarkB

thanks for taking the time to share.


----------



## lostboy

Absolutely, real nice to see what other warre guys are doing, nice job , thanks.


----------



## bjverano

Great idea! I like that it's Langsroth compatible. I'm sure the added thickness of the wood is great for insulating against cold as well as hot temps. Great video! 
BJ


----------

